# Steam Juicers



## Tom (Apr 20, 2009)

OK for those who have a steamer juicer. 
After putting the fruit in the collender and steam them for an hour or so how do you know when to stop and what do you do with the pulp? 
I am trying to get some details on this steamer thing.
I figure you can put 5#'s of frozen Strawberries in the calander right? I also hear to add a cup of sugar over the frozen fruit..
Any more "details" I should know before I make the jump to getting one other than brand..
I always made my fruit wine from fresh fruit so this will be taking a different direction than what my comfort level is.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 20, 2009)

sorry not me Tom.. I think Smurfe has one though.

Allie


----------



## Luc (Apr 21, 2009)

Mine takes about 8 kilo.

I have no idea why you should add sugar. I never do.
I can imagine to add sugar when making juice intended
for drinking. As I my juice is intended for winemaking
I keep it pure and measure SG when I start using it.

The first juice coming out will be the strongest.
The longer you let it work the more dilluted the juice
will be. 
You can see that as the juice's colour getting weaker.

I finish juicing mostly in about 3 hours.

I dump the pulp in the waste bin.

Hope this helps.

Luc


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2009)

For those who are thinking of getting one here is a 5% coupon. 
http://www.ultimate-weight-products.com/page/UN/CTGY/steamer
As a token of my appreciation, I would like to offer you a redemption coupon for 5% off our entire store. This includes all juicers, yogurt makers, meditation furniture, yoga and fitness products, etc. If you would like to take advantage of this special offer, the redemption *coupon code is VIPCUSTOMER*, which you would enter in the "E-Mail Redemption Code" field during checkout. The "E-Mail Redemption Code" field is under the shipping selection and payment selection fields on the *2nd* step of checkout. Or if you prefer to phone in an order, just remind us of the coupon when you call.

Please feel free to share this coupon code with your friends and family. We would be honored to help them with their healthy lifestyle too.

Again, thank you very much and keep celebrating good health!

Sincerely,
Julie Thompson
Owner
Ultimate Nourishment
http://www.ultimate-weight-products.com


----------



## Chopper (May 2, 2009)

Tom said:


> OK for those who have a steamer juicer.
> After putting the fruit in the collender and steam them for an hour or so how do you know when to stop and what do you do with the pulp?
> I am trying to get some details on this steamer thing.
> I figure you can put 5#'s of frozen Strawberries in the calander right? I also hear to add a cup of sugar over the frozen fruit..
> ...



Tom,

I recently bought a Mehu-Liisa steam juicer. Its first use was to extract juice from frozen organic blueberries from CostCo. And it worked very well. No bag in the primary was a real convenience. And there was hardly no lees at all in the primary.

I would say the collander on my unit would hold more than 5 lbs of fruit.

As for pouring sugar over the fruit before steaming, I don't think that helps extract more or better juice. I think it's something people would do if they planned to drink the juice straight, or make a smoothie with it. But I may be incorrect.

What does really help extract more juice is to pour the first quart or two back over the fruit.

After steaming blueberries, I just threw the pulp away. Although some people might find a use for it.

You know to stop when the juice pretty much stops flowing.

I think you would really like steam juicing.


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Chopper ..


----------



## sculpine (Jul 29, 2009)

had to weigh in, late in the string i know its getting old. i have a Mehu-Liisa 10qt that i use for juice (to drink), jelly, melomels, and in the near future wine. i have to agree that with grapes and some hard fruits i would stick with the bag in the primary. but i raise TONS of gooseberries and currants along with quite a few other berries and soft pulp fruit, and this thing is the way to go for my applications. i have the luxury of having surplus fruit, so i never steam more than an hour, and take a SG of the cooled juice. if it seems dilute by SG and taste i simmer it to concentrate, since it is already "cooked" i dont think i am hurting the flavors. but i am using it as an addition to mead, so it is only intended as a strong secondary flavor. i will have a bumper crop of quince this year, the variety is quite sweet (for quince) and very pineapple like. i plan to make a batch of wine with both methods and see what i get. as for the pulp that is left over, i have used some of the apple and quince in apple bread and brownies in place of oil, but the vast majority goes out to our goats and llamas, that fight over it. so if you know anyone with hoof stock, give it to them, the critters will love ya for it.
one bonus with the juice for the meads is that i have not used camden since i figure the steaming, and often simmering have done in any little yeasties and most bacteria. so as long as the primary takes off, all is good, well at least to date

s


----------

